# Is this too personal???



## Bram (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey TPF how's everyone?

Alright so i was just reading the thread http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...photo-gallery/235732-carrying-camera-you.html and I read that alot of you don't take your cameras everywhere because work doesn't allow them inside. Now I hope this is not too personal but are most of the people here "techies" persay? Like work for IT or whatnot. I'm kind curious as to what kind of people have what kind of jobs and they are super into photography like most of you are. 
For example I work in a call centre and I support HP products. I was thinking like hmm I wonder if there's like a lawyer, doctor, dentist, accountant. Somebody with a huge responsibility to their job that goes out and takes photos?
Reply in detail if you want, if you want to state roughly what you do that's cool too. 
Thanks guys.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 18, 2011)

Twenty-five years in the navy here...


----------



## ballr4lyf (Feb 18, 2011)

Just got done configuring some group policies for our AD domain, so yeah...  I'm in IT.


----------



## mwcfarms (Feb 18, 2011)

Vet tech for the last nine years, but am in school for my nursing degree right now. Tired of sticking animals, I want to poke people.


----------



## subscuck (Feb 18, 2011)

Former Tool and Die Maker, now a Pastry Chef.


----------



## Bram (Feb 18, 2011)

Woah this is so cool haha. Almost as cool as the last time people were guessing eachothers ages. haha. 
See I love observing people (going to school for a profiler) and this is cool how like Tirediron, in the navy, Loves photography, a pastry chef! NURSES! Like this is so cool.


----------



## mishele (Feb 18, 2011)

Child Services


----------



## Christos_2006 (Feb 18, 2011)

Well ummm, I'm a fulltime photographer does that count?


----------



## Bram (Feb 18, 2011)

Christos_2006 said:


> Well ummm, I'm a fulltime photographer does that count?



Hahah. Seriously? So you make your living, you pay your bills and everything just from photography? Kudos to you man.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 18, 2011)

I am the Sergeant of a three-man Rapid Tactical Force at one of America&#8217;s largest indoor retail shopping areas.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Feb 18, 2011)

I've been working in the LP Gas industry for about seven years now.  Until recently I was a technician, installing/maintaining residential and commercial tanks, gas lines and delivery systems.  After an injury last spring I just started back to work three weeks ago, but I'm in the office now.  Basic book keeping stuff along with some sales and system designs.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 18, 2011)

I am a licensed Professional Engineer.  I design concrete arches (bridge/culvert).


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 18, 2011)

mwcfarms said:


> Vet tech for the last nine years, but am in school for my nursing degree right now. Tired of sticking animals, I want to poke people.



Let me know when I can poke you Dee :lmao:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't have a job, I manage a dream.


----------



## Christos_2006 (Feb 18, 2011)

Bram said:


> Christos_2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Well ummm, I'm a fulltime photographer does that count?
> ...


 
Yup, this is all i do. Full time photographer. I used to be in the IT field for 15 years and I hated it, i hated corporate america and all the bs corporate politics. So now I support my wife and two boys using nothing but a camera. It's not easy but I enjoy it.


----------



## JWellman (Feb 18, 2011)

Web Development for me and my husband is a general manager/Millwright for a rigging company.


----------



## Bram (Feb 18, 2011)

Christos_2006 said:


> Bram said:
> 
> 
> > Christos_2006 said:
> ...



That's awesome man good for you. You managed to actually profit off of something that you enjoy doing ona  day to day basis. 



Stradawhovious said:


> I am the Sergeant of a three-man Rapid Tactical Force at one of Americas largest indoor retail shopping areas.



Hahaha i'm going to guess you're either a security guard at a mall Or a team manager of some sorts.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Feb 18, 2011)

graphic/web designer here.


----------



## rickabobaloey (Feb 18, 2011)

I make ice cream.




Making Black Cherry Ice Cream by cpt_gungho, on Flickr


----------



## fsquare (Feb 18, 2011)

Marketing Manager for a video game developer leading a team of graphic/web designers and developers. I am also a freelance graphic artist for over 11 years which is one of the reasons I got into photography to begin with.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 18, 2011)

There was a similar thread a while back. I work in Metal Finishing, QA. Parts we process can be 'sensitive'. Some are 'black'. [eyes look around]


----------



## Desiree M. Boom (Feb 18, 2011)

I am just in between jobs, but used to work as a customer service employee for an insurance company (ANWB... You might've heard of it, Bram). Am now looking for another (parttime) job at an office, or with a photographer.


----------



## Bram (Feb 18, 2011)

Cool Desiree that sounds like alot of fun. I have been scouting my local newspaper photographer checking out what she is doing, she is a customer at my paerents owned business so I am hoping to maybe shoot some events with her in the upcoming months.


----------



## Desiree M. Boom (Feb 18, 2011)

That would be cool, if you could get her to help you. Unfortunately, our local newspaper photographers generally suck... :-\ So I'll have to try different things.


----------



## Bram (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh I hear ya ours only has a handful of images that i really liked but the shots either have to be cropped to **** or I don't know so i'll have to find out.


----------



## Juice (Feb 18, 2011)

I operate a nuclear reactor. No cameras anywhere near it.


----------



## PJL (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm an attorney for the federal government. I'm a very amateur photographer, but I do enjoy it very much and I'm really trying to improve. For the record, my job does not allow cameras in the workplace due to privacy protection.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Feb 18, 2011)

I print signs.

I printed this.


----------



## Bram (Feb 18, 2011)

@ Desiree: The ANWB has never let us down haha. Hope you enjoy it.

@ Juice: Photos or it didn't happen. Haha just joking, but do you seriously work and operate a nuclear reactor?

@ PJL: That's awesome, an attorney that enjoys photography that's cool.


----------



## ghache (Feb 18, 2011)

Network/Security Administrator here.


----------



## Juice (Feb 18, 2011)

Yep, it's one of two reactors powering this:


----------



## Bram (Feb 18, 2011)

Dude that's wicked!!


----------



## tirediron (Feb 18, 2011)

Juice said:


> Yep, it's one of two reactors powering this:


Worked with you guys a few times!


----------



## altitude604 (Feb 18, 2011)

Airline Operations and Load Controller.

Basically I sit at a desk with a computer, multi-line phone, two VHF radios and a commercial radio for my Ground Handlers. I have to co-ordinate a fleet of small turboprop aircraft from my base as well as manage our larger aircraft passing through my base on regular scheduled service.

Total area of responsibility covering the entire region of Labrador.


----------



## Juice (Feb 18, 2011)

Haha, it sounds a lot cooler on paper.


----------



## Juice (Feb 18, 2011)

tirediron said:


> Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, it's one of two reactors powering this:
> ...


 

Did you hate us? Most people hate nukes, I'm one of them haha. (one of the people that hates nukes, that is)


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 18, 2011)

Bram said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > I am the Sergeant of a three-man Rapid Tactical Force at one of America&#8217;s largest indoor retail shopping areas.
> ...


 


Although there are typically between fifteen and twenty normal security officers working the beat there, we decided a while ago that it would be best to have a specilized force for violent individuals. We use modified electric vehicles and can be anywhere on a given floor within eight and a half minutes.Naturally, the regular security people are unarmed. We &#8220;RTFers&#8221;, by arrangement with the local police, carry high-strength OC spray and batons. If we have a full tactical alert and permission from the local LEOs we also have a Mossberg 500 with less-lethal rounds and two K-frame Smith .38s loaded with 158gr. LRN.Basically, the situation is that we get the call, we lock up the situation, put everything five by five, and cordon the area until the local authorities arrive. We&#8217;re cops, we just don&#8217;t get the glory. I am not permitted to carry Glocks on duty; however, when my wife picks me up from work I strap on the &#8220;Deadly Duo&#8221; of a 27 and 23, each with Bar-Sto .357 bbl.




Long Live Gecko45...... the original Mall Ninja (and greatest intertubes troll that has ever lived.)

Actually, I'm a phone jockey at a call center for a Health Insurance company.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 18, 2011)

rickabobaloey said:


> I make ice cream.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure thats not Mcdonalds chicken nuggets? LOL...


----------



## loopy (Feb 18, 2011)

I work 4 days a week doing marketing & web/graphic design.

I also co-own a fine art printing company with my boyfriend, he handles most of the work load and I help out where I can with marketing, finances, etc.


----------



## allendehl (Feb 18, 2011)

IT developer here...web/windows


----------



## MonicaBH (Feb 18, 2011)

registered veterinary technician with 13 years in.

very novice/amateur picture taker.  i don't consider myself a photographer by any stretch of the imagination... yet.


----------



## PJL (Feb 18, 2011)

For those of you who are in the field of graphic design, I know that a lot of people recommend knowing the basics of graphic design when it comes to improving composition in photography.  Is there anything you can recommend to a novice that would be a good graphic design primer?


----------



## Bram (Feb 18, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> Bram said:
> 
> 
> > Stradawhovious said:
> ...



Dayum! now I don't know what to think.


----------



## OrionsByte (Feb 18, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> Long Live Gecko45...... the original Mall Ninja (and greatest intertubes troll that has ever lived.)
> 
> Actually, I'm a phone jockey at a call center for a Health Insurance company.



 

Okay I thought that sounded awfully familiar, but I wasn't about to call you out on it... I just kinda went .

I'm the general manager of a small print and mail business, but I do most (or all) of the I.T. stuff as well, including the software programming which is my favorite part of the job.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 18, 2011)

Juice said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Juice said:
> ...


 
I could care less what how your power your ship - just remember, when Canadians go to sea, they take beer.  LOTS of beer!


----------



## usayit (Feb 18, 2011)

Christos_2006 said:


> I used to be in the IT field for 15 years and I hated it, i hated corporate america and all the bs corporate politics. So now I support my wife and two boys using nothing but a camera. It's not easy but I enjoy it.



I'm in the same boat...  Software development/IT/Support/Hardware from the large  fortune 500 to the tiny startups in NYC.   I just hit 14 years.   Every once in a while, I get to experience a glimpse of what drove me to pursue this career... both being challenged and interesting.. like what it was like back in the late 90s and early 20s.   Corporate America/Politics got their grubby hands into it and ruined the experience.   Seriously...   A big Kudos to you!  You made a transition to something better for you and family.

I just might need to do the same thing....   For now, I found a pocket of hope with my current company.   Still remaining hopeful.


----------



## ghache (Feb 18, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> Bram said:
> 
> 
> > Stradawhovious said:
> ...


 
jesus


----------



## PhillyPhoton (Feb 18, 2011)

clinical pharmacist (for now)


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 18, 2011)

Current profession : Bum. 

Its hard...:er:

Gave up working, to do the mom/school thing. Currently working on my Bachelors in Nursing. Then I will start my courses in Forensics.Then possibly some photo courses. Who knows, maybe i can combine them all for some awesome forensic/photographer...thing. But for now... Im bummin' it.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm an aircraft mechanic.

I drill holes and shoot rivets all day.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 18, 2011)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> rickabobaloey said:
> 
> 
> > I make ice cream.
> ...


 


Are you sure it's not Brown 25 (in disguise)?


----------



## Hardrock (Feb 18, 2011)

8 year Cadillac technician and photo hobbyist.


----------



## Bram (Feb 18, 2011)

Dude nice.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 18, 2011)

Ill be honest, im kind of scared to watch that video. ^


----------



## ~Stella~ (Feb 18, 2011)

Self employed attorney and mom of 4 (1mo to 7yrs).  I do use the camera for the job as it involves investigative field work.


----------



## mishele (Feb 18, 2011)

~Stella~ said:


> Self employed attorney and mom of 4 (1mo to 7yrs).  I do use the camera for the job as it involves investigative field work.



And how do you have time for this forum?!! :lmao:


----------



## ~Stella~ (Feb 18, 2011)

mishele said:


> ~Stella~ said:
> 
> 
> > Self employed attorney and mom of 4 (1mo to 7yrs).  I do use the camera for the job as it involves investigative field work.
> ...



Forum time = newborn stuck on boob time.

There will be no photos forthcoming, however.


----------



## Juice (Feb 18, 2011)

tirediron said:


> Juice said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



Oh, I meant the people that operate them. The rest of the US Navy doesn't really like us. We're appropriately nicknamed "nukes", so that's what I meant when I said nuke. Nukes are very smart people, you have to be to make it through the 2 year training pipeline for this job. However, a vast majority don't have a lick of common sense, so they do really stupid stuff sometimes, which is why I don't like them. Pack of retards I wouldn't trust with a potato gun.


----------



## AmberNikol (Feb 18, 2011)

Stay at Home Mom. ;-) I do photography on the side, but my husband brings in the bucks to pay the bills. ;-) Mine is just anything extra.


----------



## Nubbs (Feb 18, 2011)

I spent 8 years getting paid to live a dream.....Spent the last 3 hunting around trying to figure out what to do with life once you already accomplished everything you ever wanted professionally.  I am now a Project Manager for Volkswagen of America.


----------



## phiya (Feb 18, 2011)

almost CPA here (last test of the 4 part exam is next thursday).  I do taxes in the winter/early spring and audit school districts, community colleges and special districts the rest of the year.  Cool part about that is I get to travel for work which gives me more interesting things to photograph.  =)


----------



## rlemert (Feb 18, 2011)

Bram said:


> That's awesome man good for you. You managed to actually profit off of something that you enjoy doing ona day to day basis.


 

  You make it sound like someone cannot be a "corporate drone" and still enjoy themselves. Some of us (like me) are still having the times of our lives. Sure, there are routine/mundane aspects to our jobs, but those are present in every job.

  I work in Electronic Design Automation - which basically means I help semiconductor people use the programs that allow them to design their chips. In one sense I'm doing the same things repeatedly, but there's always something about the process that changes to keep in interesting. And I've managed to travel to places I'd never have made it to if not for my career choice.

  In an "ideal" world I might have gone into music. However, I have a realistic understanding of my abilities, so I made the choice to go into an area that I enjoy _and that also has a prospect of a decent paycheck_.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 18, 2011)

Went to school for music recording... held several jobs as an audio engineer... took a break from that... might be going back to it this Summer... sooo... lets ignore all the little things I did in my non-audio time this year and just say I'm an audio engineer.


----------



## AmberNikol (Feb 18, 2011)

rlemert said:


> Bram said:
> 
> 
> > That's awesome man good for you. You managed to actually profit off of something that you enjoy doing ona day to day basis.
> ...



I don't think that is what he meant at all...Just that he was able to make a profit off of taking photographs, when most photographers have to hold a couple jobs in order to pay bills. Nothing against people in the corporate world can't be happy at their jobs.


----------



## adversus (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm a consultant for a State Government agency.  Have been for 5 years.  I manage a team of data analysts.

My contract is ending (finally) in June, so I'm starting a job hunt.  Anybody want to hire me?


----------



## Patrice (Feb 18, 2011)

I had a career as a professional engineer, geodesists and land surveyor. Finished by owning my own company and retired at 53. Then the fun stuff started. Now I teach woodworking and business management at a community college. I fabricate custom furniture in a dedicated shop. I own and manage 8 apartment units. I own and am developing a 7 acre beachfront property. I also have a photography business doing family and corporate events, graduations and weddings. (Retirement really is fun!)

Hobby stuff is: Motorcycle touring. Astronomy. RV camping. Whitewater and sea kayaking. My wife and I are also art collectors and very avid readers. The really fun part is doing kid stuff with my 9 year old daughter and my 7 year old grand daughter.


----------



## bluetibby1 (Feb 18, 2011)

I do braces. From putting them on, repairing, to taking them off. It helps when my boss like photography as well. Wife is a property manager as some apartments across town. Photography as a hobby but constantly getting people want me to take picture, so I'm trying to better my portraits.


----------



## lyonsroar (Feb 18, 2011)

Ummmm...I work in a library.  It sucks.  They don't pay me hardly anything and the clientele we get...leaves much to be desired...

Was in school for Architectural Engineering for a year, saw how many math couurses I need and was outta there.  Math was never my strong suit.  Alas, there are no careers for those who are good at writing.  Just been taking graduation requirements the past year trying to find my calling...


----------



## kacielynch (Feb 18, 2011)

I was a bookkeeper and then a Payroll Coordinator for a nursing network. I decided it was to depressing to picture myself spending the rest of my life in an office, so I quit.


----------



## Bram (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing guys, great to finally get to know you guys on a different level. Good to get to know people you talk to on a day to day basis. 



AmberNikol said:


> rlemert said:
> 
> 
> > Bram said:
> ...



Definately not what I meant by that. I admire how people in the corprate world that are attorneys or lawyers or doctors that find the time to get out and snap some photos. I admire that, last thing i would do is offend somebody that has this type of occupation.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 18, 2011)

After getting the Search filters thing worked out (thanks ekool), I thought I'd go in the *WABAC* Machine.


http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/off-topic-chat/159198-what-do-you-do-work.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/off-topic-chat/103082-day-job.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/off-topic-chat/86975-post-where-you-work-what-do-you-do.html


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Feb 18, 2011)

Avionics/Electronics/IT  Was working with Sikorsky Aerospace Maint until the layoffs, now just a bum with a camera.


----------



## Bram (Feb 18, 2011)

Alright kundalini why you always busting my balls man?
Two of those posted in 2007 and the other in 2009.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 18, 2011)

Canon AE-1 said:


> Avionics/Electronics/IT  Was working with Sikorsky Aerospace Maint until the layoffs, now just a bum with a camera.


 What part of TX do you live in?

I don't think we're hiring right now, but they make exceptions for people that actually have experience.  

I live in Greenville, so I guess you know where I work based on that...  (L-3)  Sometimes it sucks, but the money is better than I've seen anywhere else in the country currently.  The money is the only reason I'm still here...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 18, 2011)

What does Kundalini do besides drinking and streaking in public places?


----------



## Bram (Feb 18, 2011)

Rag on people on TPF. He knows what he's talking about but seems to always rag on me and probably others too. 
It's 2011 my friend the threads from 07 and 09, nobody looks at anymore..


----------



## bruce282 (Feb 18, 2011)

ghache said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > Bram said:
> ...


 
This whole mall deal is a joke. Gecko45 was a user on a forum called GlockTalk. He posted this story on there, folks called BS and he just keep going. One of his claims was to have been shot with 308 rifle, but his vest saved him. For a while it was a must on GlockTalk until he finally left.

As for me I'm a contractor for the Army. Our team tracks everyone who comes home on R&R from the box, and those redeploying back to CONUS.


Bruce


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Feb 18, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> Canon AE-1 said:
> 
> 
> > Avionics/Electronics/IT  Was working with Sikorsky Aerospace Maint until the layoffs, now just a bum with a camera.
> ...



Beeville TX, SAM Sikorsky Aerospace Maintenance Based at the old NAS Chase Field. Was the home of training air wing 3, VT-24, VT-25 and VT-26.
Layoffs, Hires, layoffs. According to their "promises" there should be about 1500 people working there but there are only about 250.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 18, 2011)

Canon AE-1 said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > Canon AE-1 said:
> ...


 
I can't promise anything, but PM me if you're interested.  Worst case, nothing happens.

You have to be a US citizen, and a clean enough record to get a security clearance is a definite plus.  (If you already have one, or have had one recently - even better.)

You would have to move, and - I hate to say it, but Greenville kinda sucks.  Dallas isn't far though.  Just an option...  I understand if you don't want to move or anything like that.
And, it is a large corporation, so you get all the BS rules that go along with that...  

...Better than unemployment though.


----------



## raider (Feb 18, 2011)

military - was a cop, can't talk about what i am now.


----------



## Strawboss (Feb 18, 2011)

21 years as a firefighter/paramedic, I can take photos of just about anything on the job except anything pertaining to EMS. Fires, trucks, traffic, buildings, damage but nothing with people who are being treated or rescued and certainly not their faces.  We have a cop that takes our photos at fires for training and media use. Any photo I've taken at a scene has been with a cheap, point and shoot disposable camera, for obvious reasons, around the firehouse is different.


----------



## Buckster (Feb 18, 2011)

Telcommunications construction engineer. Going on 32 years in the business, I started my career in '79 as a lineman:







Even then, I always carried a camera with me. This was shot with my trusty Nikon F while working up a pole in Vermont around '84:






My career gets me around:






I never run out of new things to see and shoot, and that's the way I like it. :thumbup:


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 18, 2011)

e.rose said:


> Went to school for music recording... held several jobs as an audio engineer... took a break from that... might be going back to it this Summer... sooo... lets ignore all the little things I did in my non-audio time this year and just say I'm an audio engineer.


 
Pretty much the same. Went to school for music recording/engineering, but decided it was more or less a really expensive hobby!  Now I'm just a poor college student, majoring in mass communication with a minor in marketing. Haven't been doing anything impressive job-wise.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 18, 2011)

Bram said:


> Rag on people on TPF. He knows what he's talking about but seems to always rag on me and probably others too.
> It's 2011 my friend *the threads from 07 and 09, nobody looks at anymore*..


 
That's three that I've replied to in the past, there are probably more. Nothing targeted at anyone, not busting anyones balls ....... other than those that don't try using the search function. 

If you haven't noticed, I've been here since 2007. Sometimes it is a good idea to search old threads because there used to be some wise photographers active here that would 'splain thangs.


----------



## Bram (Feb 18, 2011)

I am glad that I am here now. I have taken somevery good advice from alot of great "photographers" here on the forum. I'm sure there were but instead of reading the old threads I like to interact with the people I talk to most. So therefore i thought of creating this thread to get to know the people here better.


----------



## Blitz55 (Feb 18, 2011)

I do marketing for a water testing laboratory. They have no problem with me having a camera.
In fact, I just bolted out the door earlier today because I saw a hawk and wanted to try and get the best pic I could.

I have this nice view of a field out my office window. When it rains we get big pools of water so I can watch Ducks swimming around and crows come in to take baths. Then we have a Red Tail who is hovering around and a Blue Herring who was out there hunting the grounds. The fun time is when they mow the field down and we have this big bald eagle who comes over for an all you can eat meal in the fields. 

Unfortunately I don't exactly have a telephoto lens and the Hawk took off on me.


----------



## vtf (Feb 18, 2011)

Male escort for Kansas City's finest Escort Agency.


----------



## Buckster (Feb 18, 2011)

vtf said:


> Male escort for Kansas City's finest Escort Agency.



Sounds like a hard job.


----------



## MidnightGrimm (Feb 18, 2011)

Juice said:


> Yep, it's one of two reactors powering this:


 
^^^ I build this for a living. Obviously, we can't bring camera's of any type into the dockyard. Not even camera phones. ;-/ lol.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 18, 2011)

Bram said:


> ] So therefore i thought of creating this thread to get to know the people here better.


 
Nodadamnthing wrong with that. I understand the social aspect. Perhaps my exercise in futility was misplaced in this thread. It was more geared at some of the other threads of late.


Back on topic:

30 years drafting and designing. I have run the gamut of disciplines.... electrical, mechanical, architectural, piping, civil, structural. Currently a site/logistics planner for angio and cardio medical equipment, Also, 6 years as the Guv'ner of three pubs in London.


----------



## Bram (Feb 18, 2011)

Sounds like you've had it busy Kundalini.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 18, 2011)

Bram said:


> Sounds like you've had it busy Kundalini.


 
I've had my fun.....


----------



## Turbo (Feb 18, 2011)

I make cars shiny.  Original paint from 1986, after polishing and before wax.







I also take on welding and machining gigs from time to time...and I do powder coating too.  Mostly car stuff...sometimes motorcycle frames and such.


----------



## xjoewhitex (Feb 18, 2011)

I am a machine operator at a (green) plastics factory.


----------



## mikehaugen (Feb 18, 2011)

I am a mechanic/technician  at a corrugated paper plant, yeah I repair machines at the box factory (just like in the simpsons).


----------



## Bram (Feb 18, 2011)

Woah looks like we got a ton of techs and engineers around here. Lots of techies not too shabby.


----------



## aaneiros (Feb 18, 2011)

Teacher here.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 18, 2011)

Retired from a career in highway/bridge construction/maintenance & materials engineering.


----------



## soleshine (Feb 18, 2011)

Hmm... I am at a stand still in the career area. Soo, I work at wal-mart part time as a cashier. Easiest job ever, but also very boring. Although there are a lot of idiots that come in ahaha which makes it a little interesting. I am also a full-time adventurer. In my terms: wondering around till I find something interesting ahaha. I used to be a full time cook/ server at shoneys. I was going to school for Criminal Justice and graphic design then switched to photography, now looking to join the army...I usually can't stick to one thing so I figure the army will help me straighten out :/


----------



## Bram (Feb 18, 2011)

Awesome, I myself am going to school right now studying criminal justice leading for a police officer and then towards being a profiler.


----------



## soleshine (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah I loved it, it was really interesting. I was going for CIA buuutt then I realized it wasn't for me. It's hard for me to decide what I want to do with the rest of my life. I get bored easily.


----------



## molested_cow (Feb 18, 2011)

Industrial/Product designer. Right now I design industrial/first responder communication products. We have no issue with taking camera into the office and taking photos, just don't release them to the public! For research I've done a ride along with local police and it's up to the individual cop to say yes or no to photos. Mine said no.

Previously I've done consumer electronics, peripherals and accessories, furniture, powertools, home appliances products, plus research on baby products, home products, dental care, tobacco and blah blah blah.....


----------



## Bram (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah I did a couple ride alongs with local PD in Vancouver. Got to see the downtown eastside at it's worst. Was definatly an eye opener for sure.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 18, 2011)

The CIA must be pretty hard pressed for new recruits...  I'm hearing recruitment ads for them on the radio now (never heard the CIA advertising before...), and my brother tells me they're hitting his campus pretty hard for people with Arab language skills...


----------



## Bram (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah the police force and ERT here are also advertising it's weird to see you know. I ultimately would love be part of the FBI but I am not american so.


----------



## mix1983 (Feb 18, 2011)

Assembly at Electrolux. Hate it.


----------



## VortexOne (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm both the Head Sound Mixer and Director of Photography for Polaroso.com, a social game in development for kids, created completely by teenagers. Basically, anything sound related is my job, and I advise our 12 person staff when they animate on things like lighting placement and angles for motion sequences. I also get to take all the pictures.  Hope thats not too detailed.


----------



## cnutco (Feb 18, 2011)

I built golf courses for 15 years. Now for the past 5 years I have been in distribution / production.
Currently I manage a distribution / production facility.


----------



## NikonNewbie (Feb 18, 2011)

Was a medical office manager/reptile rescuer/ dental assistant...now a SAHM with no patience.
My husband is dutch by the way....YaY cool!


----------



## Nikon_Dude (Feb 18, 2011)

I work at Best Buy selling home theater, but I'm in school working on my Mechanical Engineering degree.


----------



## phiya (Feb 18, 2011)

Bram said:


> Yeah the police force and ERT here are also advertising it's weird to see you know. I ultimately would love be part of the FBI but I am not american so.


 
I was considering both an FBI and an IRS special agent money laundering/tax investigator position.  A professor from my school worked for FBI and told me to go w/ IRS since FBI has become more of a domestic intelligence agency than an investigative/law enforcement unit.  I was accepted for the IRS position last year, but then there was a hiring freeze.  They've recently started contacting me again, so maybe they're thinking about hiring again... who knows.  Only crappy part is I'd have to spend 6 months at the FLETC training center in Brunswick GA, and my wife can't come.  She wouldn't be too thrilled about that.


----------



## Joves (Feb 18, 2011)

Well I operate a concretepump and carry all the time but, cant shoot all of the time. Some of the places I do my work are restricted, funny thing though I was at one of our National Guard bases and they took my cellphone and searched my truck for fire making devices, but they didnt look in my backpack which had my D300 and a few lenses including my 80-400. The current project at Northern Arizona University now has a No Photos sign when you go in. I guess sky boxes are now vital infrastructure.


----------



## sunlou (Feb 18, 2011)

Konica Minola Sales Rep here. at least i see cool printers at work


----------



## CCericola (Feb 18, 2011)

I graduated with a BFA in Graphic Design and ended up working as a photographer for a studio in PA doing schools, sports, proms etc...Finally got a job as a Graphic Designer after a few years. Now I have my own business. I can say that now that I'm my own boss I could never go back to working for someone else unless I REALLY had to.


----------



## tomhooper (Feb 18, 2011)

Semi-retired Veterinarian.


----------



## JasonLambert (Feb 18, 2011)

Starving Artist.


----------



## DrunkenGiraffe (Feb 18, 2011)

Currently studying psychology


----------



## Choke the First (Feb 19, 2011)

I built this:







then I took pictures of it.


----------



## enzodm (Feb 19, 2011)

Juice said:


> Oh, I meant the people that operate them. The rest of the US Navy doesn't really like us. We're appropriately nicknamed "nukes", so that's what I meant when I said nuke. Nukes are very smart people, you have to be to make it through the 2 year training pipeline for this job. However, a vast majority don't have a lick of common sense, so they do really stupid stuff sometimes, which is why I don't like them. Pack of retards I wouldn't trust with a potato gun.


 




!


----------



## NielsSw (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm a student in between studies. Interested in graphical and web design, and photography ofcourse


----------



## Forkie (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm a product photographer, but got into photography long before I had this job.  I was a Publishing Assistant when I got into it, handling the expenses for scientific journal editors.


----------



## sanderso (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm in finance. I work with distressed companies who are either in, or about to go in, to bankruptcy. Lots of travel, unfortunately w/o camera (a bad thing). Prior to this career was in software technology. Wrote sw in the very early days, then sold for Bay Area startups. Been taking snapshots many years/decades...now that the kids are grown, looking forward learning how to take pictures.


----------



## JenKat (Feb 19, 2011)

mwcfarms said:


> Vet tech for the last nine years, but am in school for my nursing degree right now. Tired of sticking animals, I want to poke people.


 
Vet Tech for 5 years here... But I'm going to stick with animals... 

Actually I've been getting more interested in animal training, so maybe someday, I'll get out of the med field..



MonicaBH said:


> registered veterinary technician with 13 years in.
> 
> very novice/amateur picture taker. i don't consider myself a photographer by any stretch of the imagination... yet.


 
This is the first forum I've ever found other vet techs on (excluding veteriary ones, of course). Kind of nice to see a couple in the same field as me, and who also enjoy photography.


----------



## JeffieLove (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm a full time student and single mom. I'm double majoring in Social Work and Photography  

That's me  I have always loved photography and always wanted to take good pictures. I originally planned on sticking with nature type stuff, but I really LOVE shooting kids


----------



## slmdslr (Feb 19, 2011)

Ha Ha I live in Chilliwack also. I just took up Photography bought a 60d and love it oh Bylaw Enforcement Officer.


----------



## ababysean (Feb 19, 2011)

I am a stay at home mom with a degree in elementary eduction, a degree in Laboratory Sciences, and a degree in Sonography, so I guess you could say I'm a career student?  Been going to college getting my learn on for over 15 years.

My husband is Navy and luckily very supportive of my mind changes.


----------



## MariClaire (Feb 19, 2011)

I am a full time student. I major in Legal studies...looking to go onto to law school. : ) I was in college for a bit before majoring in Automotive Marketing, I love cars, but as the industry took a stumble I jumped ship and figured that it would be best to keep cars as a hobby/passion, much like photography. Which is what lead to law, along with some personal life experinces....I have daddy issues lmao.


----------



## cardinals1970 (Feb 20, 2011)

I work at a plant that builds the seats for the Toyota Camry and Avalon at least until this June when our plant is set to close.


----------



## Samerr9 (Feb 20, 2011)

Accounting & Finance in a leading media company. Doing very good, thank God, but i think there are more interesting things out there.. 

I am trying to make second income from other things like photography or cooking (my hobbies) maybe i will switch careers, but i think it is really dificult but why not try..


----------



## Patrice (Feb 20, 2011)

JeffieLove said:


> I'm a full time student and single mom.


 
This is the hardest most demanding 'job' described in this thread!

Good luck to you and wishing you every success.


----------



## JeffieLove (Feb 20, 2011)

Patrice said:


> JeffieLove said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a full time student and single mom.
> ...


 
Thank you


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Feb 20, 2011)

I cook usually 2 full meals a day, clean everything from crumbs to poop, wash at least 2 loads of laundry a day, dry those clothes, fold, hang, bathe, change enough diapers to keep my 2 year old dry, drive to school from school and anywhere else my family needs errands run that day, buy groceries school projects surprises and anything in between, boo boo kiss, bandaid apply, support mentally and physically sometimes seen, sometimes secretly, play everything from cars to dress up, advise on subjects ranging from what to wear to school to what promotions I think my husband should take, gossip and chit chat with friends while multitasking these other things, check in on a disabled parent, be checked in on a constantly worried parent-in-law, as well as anything else that might spring up out of no where in the middle of a day (or night). 

I'm a housewife/mother and it's the busiest job I've ever had and unfortunately there's no sick days or vacation time.  I do photography when I can.  Lately, that's not been much with a husband who had 2 surgeries Wednesday and us trying to move out of our old apartment and into our new home.  It's been an absolute mad house around here.


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Feb 20, 2011)

ababysean said:


> I am a stay at home mom with a degree in elementary eduction, a degree in Laboratory Sciences, and a degree in Sonography, so I guess you could say I'm a career student? Been going to college getting my learn on for over 15 years.
> 
> My husband is Navy and luckily very supportive of my mind changes.



LOL!  This sounds JUST like me.  I'm working on my degree in Elementary education, but I've gone through about twenty different scenarios where I'll be doing something that has absolutely nothing to do with teaching.


----------



## Bram (Feb 21, 2011)

Kudos to all you moms out there that try to keep the house down, also maintain a job, and then find time to get out and shoot. Kudos!


----------



## jerefish (Feb 21, 2011)

I work in credit counseling, thank you America for credit card debt!!!


----------



## tookie (Feb 21, 2011)

Finance by day
Restaurant owner by night
Camera is always with me (except last wed. when I spotted my first owl in a tree :banghead


----------



## tork (Feb 21, 2011)

Christos_2006 said:


> Bram said:
> 
> 
> > Christos_2006 said:
> ...



I work as a Business Analyst @ Accenture and ill follow your path soon Christos


----------



## ababysean (Feb 21, 2011)

misstwinklytoes said:


> ababysean said:
> 
> 
> > I am a stay at home mom with a degree in elementary eduction, a degree in Laboratory Sciences, and a degree in Sonography, so I guess you could say I'm a career student? Been going to college getting my learn on for over 15 years.
> ...


 

I started my clinicals when DH was deployed to Iraq the first time.
I went to "work" (unpaid) at 7am, took care of kids all day/dealt with kids, then went to get my 3 from school/daycare, and was up until 2 or 3am trying to finish my school work, dh deployed, I could not stand it.  I think if I went into education now, I would be better, but with dh in the Navy, deployments are certain, and I did not want to be that teacher who hated my job.


----------



## Juanka (Feb 21, 2011)

Just finished my Psychology bach... so on to the masters  since you cant be a psychologist with just a bachelor's. Currently have a part time in a stadium... which is kinda cool since I get to hear/see all the concerts. Next week is ozzy, next paramore, next one kiss....Id probably work for free XD


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 21, 2011)

I work in HR IT.  I'm a business analyst and manage HR and Payroll systems for a crown coporation (ie - linked to the Canadian government).
Gearing to make a switch to more full time photography with maybe a side of consulting in IT within the next 5 years.


----------



## Bram (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice bigtwinky, did not expect that one. :thumbup:


----------



## willg (Feb 21, 2011)

I am a CEO of a software company. Sounds impressive on paper, just means I get to work more than my employees, lol.

Will


----------



## oldmacman (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm a media art teacher in an Ontario high school. It's not nearly as glamourous as it sounds, but I do get to play with a lot of toys I would never buy myself.


----------



## DogGoneGood (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm a department supervisor for a large-chain supermarket. Not much fun, LOL.


----------



## Bram (Feb 21, 2011)

Lots of supervisors, and CEO's walking around here. Pretty impressive guys.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 21, 2011)

Bram said:


> Lots of supervisors, and CEO's walking around here. Pretty impressive guys.



Makes sense.  It isn't a cheap hobby.


----------



## DanBMX (Feb 21, 2011)

i clean dishes in a hotel kitchen. the glamourous life!


----------



## Bram (Feb 21, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> Bram said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of supervisors, and CEO's walking around here. Pretty impressive guys.
> ...



Touche.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 21, 2011)

I work at a small camera store


----------



## OrionsByte (Feb 21, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> Bram said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of supervisors, and CEO's walking around here. Pretty impressive guys.
> ...


 
Besides, we supervisors, managers and CEOs pretty much sit at our computers all day.


----------



## Bram (Feb 21, 2011)

OrionsByte said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > Bram said:
> ...



Yeah I was wondering why so many people are always like I mean always on TPF. I just chill at work on calls with people nagging at me because it's my fault their stuff isn't working, and i'm chillin on TPF.


----------



## Desiree M. Boom (Feb 21, 2011)

Bram said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > Bram said:
> ...



I disagree... I don't have a job right now and am on benefits (is that how you call it?) but am still able to afford taking courses, buying books, lenses, etc... It's just all about prioritizing.

Plus, creativity and drive isn't only obvious in higher educated professions, so the remark doesn't make sense to me. No offence.


----------



## Bram (Feb 21, 2011)

Good call Desiree. If i'm not mistaking, I don't know where in the Netherlands you are from but for me in Holland, the government did pay for our schooling and stuff like that so.


----------



## Onemarshboy (Feb 21, 2011)

Corporate Credit Manger for a major bank in the UK. ......I was in no way responsible for the global banking crisis! 

I'd much rather be working on nuclear engines or making ice-cream tho!  but instead I spend my days writing reports which determine whether or not we provide large organisations with the facilities they need. :meh:

Very much an amateur photographer but at the great stage where you learn something new all the time. Have some good equipment and just enjoying getting out and about with it.


----------

